# LF: custom box builder in kansas city area



## NucFusion (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm looking for recommendations for someone in the kansas city area that can build a custom vented box into the passenger side trunk area. Its a pretty tight area that I am trying to squeeze every inch I can.

I would buy from someone online, if they happen to have access to a fusion or have built one before.

Thanks


----------

